# private bloods in northern ireland



## the pet (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi ladies 
Hoping to cycle again soon at argc london soon but i need somewhere - lab or consultant ?to do private bloods with the results back preferable the same day. If you do get pregnant they like you to have bloods taken every other day 
I have used the rfc in the past but they have now stopped private bloods, have also used claymon labs in Dublin but its too far to travel when working etc 
Any suggestions greatfully received 
Many thanks pet


----------



## Hopeful37 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hiya pet

Not sure, but perhaps Origin Clinic in Belfast might be your best bet - wont hurt to ask. 

Good luck xx


----------



## the pet (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks hopeful, i never even thought of trying them   
Pet


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

send u wee PM xx


----------

